# Lab results



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been diagnosed with plummers and hyperthyroid. All of my symptoms, fatique, weight gain despite working out and eating clean, cold feet and hands, etc. My T3 and T4 are the same as they were 6 months ago, TSH is up from .093 to .511 low-normal range. I no longer feel enlargement on one side of my neck but the larger nodule on the right may or may not be a bit smaller, seems to vary day to day. He has refused antibodies testing, and I am in search of another Physician but wondered if anyone had similar experiences and what the outcome/treatment plan is. He rx'd 5mg of methimazole and vit D, but I haven't taken it. Lemon Balm has seemed to help, and a detox mix from a naturopath for high lead levels and a natural d3 instead of the rx'd d2. I keep leaning towards hashis but I really have no idea.

Tests: (1) T3 Free (7481) 
T3 Free Serum pg/mL *3.03 pg/mL* Rng:2.18-3.98

Tests: (1) TSH (7523) 
TSH *0.511 uIU*/mL Rng:0.300-5.000

Tests: (1) T4 Free (7488) 
T4 Free *1.11 ng*/dL Rng:0.70-1.90


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would NOT take the methimazole. I think he probably prescribed that based on your TSH, but your Frees indicate that you are slightly hypo (neither one is at the mid point of their ranges). You definitely need to find a new doctor and one who is open to testing antibodies and doing an ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------



## aallen07 (Aug 8, 2014)

jenny v said:


> I would NOT take the methimazole. I think he probably prescribed that based on your TSH, but your Frees indicate that you are slightly hypo (neither one is at the mid point of their ranges). You definitely need to find a new doctor and one who is open to testing antibodies and doing an ultrasound of your thyroid.


We did the ultrasound and iodine test, showed hot-very hot nodules. My symptoms being what they were and the sudden onset after major stress event - 2 days after housefire is when the goiter popped out, I lean towards Hashi's or just pituitary crap out. My body temperature has been 96-97 for years though.

Thank You, I have a call in to another physician. Any input/experience is greatly appreciated, I feel lost at sea.


----------

